# USA - Terminator



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

this is our first laminate design. it has 2 1/4 inch oak ply wood boards for the center and a purple heart outside. there is a lanyard hole in the bottom that i will drill out tonight. please comment


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I will reserve judgment until it is completed, with the sanding and finishing done. It looks beefy though!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, next time were going with only 1 1/4" board instead of 2


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> yah, next time were going with only 1 1/4" board instead of 2


i would leave the 2 boards on, by the time you round it of it will be nice to hold, cant wait to see what you do with it, well done lads, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Vendors' Classifieds are not intended for comment and critique, USASlingshot. I strongly encourage you to finish it before offering it for sale.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry, could u move it to the custom slingshot category. Thanks


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you zdp


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW, at this stage it looks very promising.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet! Once it's smoothed up and given a few coats of poly or oil, I'm sure it'll be stunning.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, 3 coats of high gloss poly and she'll shine


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Much improved! Now round those corners, don't just chamfer the edges. Also the last step sells your product; take time doing the finish.

Good luck!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, when my dad gets home he's going to show me how to use the router jig. i cant wait


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

It looks good so far.
Make sure you file and sand where it was cut out, before you run it on the router.
If using a round over bit...take two cuts. One half way, then move it up for final cut. Be carful with that machine








Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, my dad is going to show me how to use it. im hoping its done for slingshot of the moneth


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

that looks like a great start! Befy but nice! Waitng for the finished produkt!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you take your time with that, I think it's going to be a pretty nice shooter. I'm anxious to see how it comes out.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

When I do a board cut, I use the same files to smooth out the edges as I use to make the band grooves. Like I said in the band groove thread, I have a .25" diameter coarse rat tail and a .25" fine round file. Do the heavy work with the coarse and then clean things up with the fine. After that varying grits of sandpaper give the final finish.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's shaping up real nice..... I think those lam. choices with be very pretty when finished.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Way to go I like it. you have come up with a great design. And there is nothing wrong with a beefy slingshot. All of the ones I make are the same. It will take on a more dynamic look once you sand it and put the finishing touches on it. great job.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i used to router and put my first coat of poly on it! we had the wrong bit so a little dremel and sand paper use made it alot smoother


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> i used to router and put my first coat of poly on it! we had the wrong bit so a little dremel and sand paper use made it alot smoother










It's not ready for poly! All the burn marks should be removed first. Also a bit more sanding and band groves have to be cut. Your almost there, don't cut corners at the end. It's looking good.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well Evan,
It is starting to look good. More sanding needed. Take your time.
You can make it a show piece if you take your time. I know you can do it.
No burn marks...no tooling marks, and finish final with steel wool.
Then Poly or laquer.
Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I wanted to get it done before tomarrow but I guess I'll make it as good as I can so I can show it off


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Now that's pretty -- a million miles from where you started. I love it already. When it's finished it's going to be worth some money. You're doing great, guys. Keep at it.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

that looks like a real beauty.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, it's looking better but still not at the point where people go crazy looking at it. A few more adjustments and hopefuly were there


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There you go guys! A big improvement. Rounded over corners,laminated for strength,good throat width,strong looking and thick-Cool! Now take your time ,finish her out,tweek her here and there and you're on your way! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

were trying out best


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a massive improvement. Symmetry, form, build strength and finish are much improved.

Don't forget band grooves.

BTW, you can avoid those burn marks next rime with a sharper round-over bit. If your router has a speed setting, you could lower it a little too.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, band grooves hopefuly tomarrow


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Yes that's a cool looking slingshot! I like laminates!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

has potential,needs the router burns rubbed out.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

This design look good now .Just get it to shine as a crystal.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I sanded the burn marks the best I could. Just put the 2nd coat of poly on







after the 3rd I'm going to put a set of bunny busters bands on because I do not have a set at my house


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow guys!
I can hardly wait to see the finished piece








Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, so far it's looking better than I ever imagined it would


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I finished the terminator! Will post pics later


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

here it is! best we have made yet by far. i love this


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A fine first attempt, guys. Nice and round and smooth.









A little celebration music, perhaps?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, were hoping to be on slingshot of the month (it's a big step from where we were)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooter. You guys learned a lot.
(Who says it's bad to let the kids hang out on the computer?)
Okay, now start another.


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

good god i love the way that thing looks! that purple and natural color combo is just gorgeous!

keep up th good work!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Evan
It would be nice to see a couple more pictures showing the sides of the laminate also








Nice.
Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

U got it tom!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i completly forgot about the other pics. i dont have bands in these cuz my bands broke. but here are pics and i am selling some of these on the vendor classifieds. for more info please check out my thread


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Evan
It looks like a nice solid fork.
It looks comfortable to hold and shoot. The forks look wide, and deep.
Very nice design.
Make some more!
Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Evan
> It looks like a nice solid fork.
> It looks comfortable to hold and shoot. The forks look wide, and deep.
> Very nice design.
> ...


deffinitly, we are going to buy some supplys and make 4 or so more


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice !
Watch out bunnybuster!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i wish! bunny buster has been the inspiration of our company. we both love his slingshots and i can only hope we make slingshots to the cuality he does. he also has helped us the most out of everyone.


----------

